# Prayers for my family and me



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have several unspoken prayer request. Thank you for your prayers


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 3, 2013)

Will Do!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks k it's just really hard for me what's going on wish I could say more about it


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 3, 2013)

Prayers sent from here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 3, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Thanks k it's just really hard for me what's going on wish I could say more about it



No Questions here! These times are hard on good family's!

Best wishes.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank y'all fellas... You are right k it is very tuff for sure


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2013)

Our thoughts and prayers to you...


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you nic !


----------



## speedcop (Jun 3, 2013)

praying He'll answer your prayers


----------



## jmharris23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Praying things settle out for you


----------



## sniper22 (Jun 3, 2013)

Praying for you and your guidance. Whatever it is, let God deal with it.  
God bless you


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 4, 2013)

My Prayers are added with these other fine folk.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you folks.. Past few weeks my life has been a nightmare. I am praying to god he will see me through this. The road that lies ahead is a ruff one. Jesus please take the wheel. Thank you all ! I hope you continue to remember me in your prayers amen !


----------



## CAL90 (Jun 4, 2013)

Prayers have been sent


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2013)

prayers sent..........


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank y'all I appreciate it


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 5, 2013)

In tuff times you find out who your true friends and family are. who truly loves you. you find who gets off the band wagon every time there is a bump. The road the Lies ahead is a long and dark one. Hopefully I will be able to find the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 6, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Headshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Prayers added.  Stay strong in your faith.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 6, 2013)

Done! Hang in there...........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 6, 2013)

hang in there brother.  we are with you


----------



## j_seph (Jun 6, 2013)

God knows all, sending one up for y'all


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank y'all Jim ,  j Seph and the others I am feeling better today due to the help from the doctor. I still have the issues at hand to deal with should they arise. Divorce is evident it will happen. The other issue I just don't know what's going to happen yet. Thank you for your prayers . All I can do is pray and take one step at a time. It's just tuff to do.. Have a great Thursday all !


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you young lady !


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 7, 2013)

A little scripture to remember during tough times: 

Psalm 27:3 

Though an army besiege me,
    my heart will not fear;
though war break out against me,
    even then I will be confident.  


Remember through Christ all things are possible.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 7, 2013)

I sure appreciate that scripture it has been tuff some days are worse than others. I will be glad when this is over or dealt with.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 7, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks bud! One day at a time one step at a time is All I can hope for.. I feel blessed to have the little I have.. Got my dog he makes me happy.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 7, 2013)

Praying for you and yours man..

remember, God won't put nothing on us that we can't handle. He didn't say it would be easy though. Hang in there brother.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks buddy ! It deff tuff.. With everyone passing day it gets alittle better.. Hope and pray this course stays this way


----------



## Sargent (Jun 8, 2013)

Sent from here.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you buddy !


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 8, 2013)

Keep the faith ... from the darkest nights keep taking steps no matter how small always moving forward to reach the brightest days that follow !!!! believe and he will show the way


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you bud ! Some days are good while others not so much. It will get there sooner or later I certainly appreciate everyone's prayer and support


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 11, 2013)

Prayers sent.  Hang in there buddy!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you foreman I appreciate that !


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 11, 2013)

Prayers are continuing Bro. Sure hope things improve for you.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 11, 2013)

Thinking and praying on your behalf today.
.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you mr Ronnie ! Hope and pray y'all are all doing well today. Today was a ruff day for me. Going to bed. God bless


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 27, 2013)

Prayers sent. Hang in there.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks buddy it sure hasnt gotten better its worse. I know it will get better its just when try to keep my head up and do what's right
.. You sure learn how people really are in tuff times. It burns me up at the so called Christians who use that as a front..


----------

